# Disease or Deficiency in Amazon Sword Plant



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Since I added some extra temporary light and began fertilizing my plants, they have all taken off. The growth is amazing! That is...except my Amazon Swords. The leaves are all coming in very thin. They are very dark green and have 'tiger stripes' in them. Does anyone know what's wrong?

The only fert ingredient I'm missing in Phosphate...but that's because all the liquid fertilizers at the chain stores don't include phosphates.

The fertz I'm using:
Excel Flourish (organic carbon)
DIY CO2 (CO2)
Tetra Florapride (iron and potassium)
Kent Pro-Plant (iron and nitrogen, boron, magnesium)
Flourish (trace minerals)


I just started the Pro-Plant yesterday because I thought it might be nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not familiar with amazon swords or how sensitive they are to certain things, but just from reading your information, I'd say it might be a phosphate deficiency, but I'm not too sure if it'd be logical that the amazon sword would be showing it first (it could be).

Phosphate deficiency typically result in stunted growth and a darker then green color, which fits your symptoms pretty closely.

I'd recommend getting some Flourish Phosphorus. That's a liquid addition. If you can't find that, you can order a pound of K2PO4 and mix your own solution. A pound of the stuff will last you quite awhile.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Plants have to have phosphate to grow well. I suspect that lack is your problem. It is always best to be sure to provide a complete set of nutrients, NPK and traces, right from the beginning, rather than trying to guess what a deficiency is by looking at plants. Wouldn't you rather be concentrating on pruning methods and not analyzing nutrient deficiencies?


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Well i only recently started fertilizing and I have yet to find phosphate at a local store.

I'm still learning about dry ferts.

In the meantime, I was just wondering whether it was phosphates or nitrogen causing the thin leaves.


----------

